# Digger Dave eBay Store



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was on eBay today, and came across this person's store. I'm still a novice in this whole bottle collecting addiction. I'll never know a fraction of the knowledge some of you have, but is it me, or do all his "amethyst purple" bottles looked "nuked?" I'm not saying he nuked them, I'm just saying. Is Digger Dave on the ABN site?

 http://stores.ebay.com/Digger-Daves-Bottles-and-Treasures/_i.html?rt=nc&_sid=2468594&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 8, 2013)

Dave I believe is from Ironton MO.  After looking through his ebay store it sure looks like he is doing some enhancing.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2013)

[] Somebody sure is!!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 8, 2013)

Just looked at Digger Dave's site. Run, don't walk, RUN ! ! !


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ive bought items from dave before , pricing is good on most items , just dont buy his nuked items.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2013)

That guy is the King of purple []


----------



## fer_de_lance (Jun 8, 2013)

Title:Fifty Shades of Purple

 I've purchased from Dave and have meet him and his son at a show.They seemed to be straight forward when I asked about a questionable bottle they were selling.He told me the bottle was altered by the person he purchased it from. I would have preferred he would have included that in the description, he having the prior knowledge of it.I will continue to purchase from him keeping that in mind. Always ask.
 Q
 "Is the Nova Kola bottle in your ebay store naturally irradiated ? I would purchase it either way, I just need to know for my collection records. I'm starting a Coca Cola knock-off collection and this bottle would be a good fit. If you have others that would fit in the same category let me know."
 A
 "Hi Tim....yes, my NOVA KOLA bottle has been irradiated. I bought it 
  from a couple who dug it from a dump in Alabama and they had it 
 irradiated".


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 8, 2013)

> The beautiful amethyst or purple color of this glass is a  result of the presence of manganese in the glass, which was a  decolorizer to turn the glass clear.  Glass that contains manganese,  when exposed to ultraviolet rays of the sun or other sources of UV rays,  causes the glass to turn amethyst. Some of my amethyst bottles and  glass are purpled from years of exposure to natural sunlight. Others  have been purpled with the use of strong UV lights in a boxâ€¦and some  have been purpled by a process called â€œirradiationâ€, which is a safe and  permanent process which does the same thing as many years of exposure  to natural sunlight, except much faster. To those "purists" who  falsely believe that glass cannot turn this deep amethyst color  naturally, I could take you to places where bottles and glass have  turned this same shade of purple from being in the sunlight for many  years


The truth should be told per item.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 8, 2013)

I used to buy from Dave but gave up after receiving several items that were described as undamaged which had obvious damage.
 He always had some excuse. Too bad , he has some nice items sometimes.


----------

